# Ducks



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Seems I have adopted a couple of mallards this is the second year in a row they have been at my bird feeder eating the seeds on the ground. They were here off and on in the winter,I will see if I can find the pics.Also have a opposum who is hanging around he was looking in the window the other night.It just so saddens me that they keep building stuff around me poor animals have no where to go. Oh and also have a fox who goes down the street like clockwork between 5.00 and 6.00 in the morning.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You should introduce the fox to the opossum and ducks, one big happy family!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm I also had some rabbits think the fox got them lol. That possum is really freaky looking though the window like a big white rat about 10 pounds lol. I will try to get a pic next time he or she comes lol. I read that if you run at them really fast they just drop down and play dead. I wonder if its a stress thing lol.Pat


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

we got tons of rabbits, my dogs usually find a nest or two.... :\

we used to have a fox, not sure what happened, also had a groundhog, but he was one old ass SOB, and went blind and then died a couple years back... he had been here for ~38+ years ..... the previous owners of this house told us not to make a vegetable garden, b/c the SOB would eat it all...and the husband had been trying to kill it for 20+ years.... didn't die, we fed it LOL... so 20+our 18 before it disappeared = 38 lol AT LEAST...


we get ducks usually every year in our pool, on the winter cover as the water melts they go after the larvae and such in the water, bugs whatever.... this year we emptied the top cover right away, not ducks yet...

last year around this time, we found a mallard out front of our house at like 9pm, and we ended up catching him b/c he had a busted wing, with a huge cut, we healed him up in the garage, bought him 100lbs of duck feed, and then let him live in our pool for a couple months, could never fly, but lived the good life 

escaped a few times through a hole in the fence - we got him back lol

my dad took him to a rescue when I went on vacation in july, came home and no duck  ... they told us we'd be notified when they release/if they release him.... never got a call = they kill him we believe... we should have kept him


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

hojimoe said:


> also had a groundhog, but he was one old ass SOB, and went blind and then died a couple years back... he had been here for ~38+ years ..... the previous owners of this house told us not to make a vegetable garden, b/c the SOB would eat it all...and the husband had been trying to kill it for 20+ years.... didn't die, we fed it LOL... so 20+our 18 before it disappeared = 38 lol AT LEAST...


i hate to tell you this, but ground hogs live MAX 10 years - and that's in captivity....you were probably dealing with a family


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

kweenshaker said:


> i hate to tell you this, but ground hogs live MAX 10 years - and that's in captivity....you were probably dealing with a family


i don't know man, this groundhog was huge... and he got slow/blind/GRAY when he got older.... it may not be likely, but I'm sure it's not impossible


----------

